# Where do you go to meet people?



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I've decided to try and meet people in the outside world. But where to go?


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Volunteering is a good place to start, especially at functions where they serve food afterwards. Gives you a chance to talk and meet when you are eating.

You could also go to workshops (cooking, wood working, crafting, music lessons).

I suggest music lessons, with the right teacher, you can develop a lasting bond.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I want to be in the countryside*

where I started: south coast, west. I lived in a pub opposite a farm for 9 years when I was at school

I knew a lot of people for a few years at university and later. Out in town, I'd walk past any bar and see known people to join. It dried up a bit. Everyone's a stranger in this town now.

But out in bars when my friend finishes work most days. If we didn't, I'd be stuck at home forever again. he gets jugs of beer. Only place I ever see that possible. That means when I go anywhere else I'd ask for jugs when more of us. I think it's always one pint at a time


----------



## alexnsa (Apr 30, 2014)

Where do I go to meet people? Who are they?? 

I don't. I've got social anxiety....Hahaha

Just kidding !

Friends of friends, friends of family, family of friends, congregation members. The places that they go , I tag along. So, starting from scratch, join a group, make at least one friend, and take it from there.


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

That's a very good question. I would like to know the answer too.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

The best way to meet people is to go out and do it. Don't sit and home at dwell on how you will meet people, make it happen. You have nothing to lose, if the person rejects you its their loss, you should tell yourself you are worthy of getting to know someone. 

Best place, Volunteer. Find something you are passionate about and go volunteer, take up a sport, learn the martial arts, learn, join a social anxiety support group or any group where you can get out and discover like minded people. Hey take a course, go back to school if you aren't already in school. 

You meet them spontaneously,sometimes its about timing, help someone, go to a book store, you may run into someone who likes the same books you do, strike up a conversation about the book. Its not easy with SA you are inside yourself worried about what if you get rejected what if this and that and you make yourself even more anxious. Use the advice here that's useful. 

Learn to Dance anything that allows you to get out of your shell. Be bold take chances, or you'll live with regret. Go for it


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone! 



orsomething said:


> LOL


:?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I just keep staring at your picture!


----------



## Saskindofday (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm signing up for habitat for humanity tomorrow


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I recently started volunteering for an underperforming district and have met a few men, but none of them fit my criteria in what I'm looking for.

The guys that usually volunteer are very earthy, hippie types who wear clothes from Old Navy and eat green kale and broccoli for lunch :um



I like a man with a bit more gusto. You have to consider what type of man or woman you're looking for, their ideals and values, and then ask yourself where they would logically be. In the daytime or the nighttime. In my case, I've had a lot of luck at work. The workplace is the single gal's playground...just beware of those married guys. They are nothing but trouble.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

People from your work or school. School orgs. Old classmates.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

My dreams.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

At the park, sit on a bench and wait for someone to sit next to you. When they do try to hit it off and see where it goes.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm honestly not sure where to go. Plus I'm very shy and it's hard for me to approach people. Thinking of joining some clubs in my area though; I signed up for Meet Up and I might try doing that.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Daydreamer_Sam said:


> I'm honestly not sure where to go. Plus I'm very shy and it's hard for me to approach people. Thinking of joining some clubs in my area though; I signed up for Meet Up and I might try doing that.


That's a good idea, I've actually signed up for Meet Up too but Theirs nothing in my area


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

The Patriot said:


> The best way to meet people is to go out and do it. Don't sit and home at dwell on how you will meet people, make it happen. You have nothing to lose, if the person rejects you its their loss, you should tell yourself you are worthy of getting to know someone.
> 
> Best place, Volunteer. Find something you are passionate about and go volunteer, take up a sport, learn the martial arts, learn, join a social anxiety support group or any group where you can get out and discover like minded people. Hey take a course, go back to school if you aren't already in school.
> 
> ...


This is golden. lots of good stuff here.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> At the park, sit on a bench and wait for someone to sit next to you. When they do try to hit it off and see where it goes.


I forgot about this. It takes a certain person to go out and enjoy the park. I've met a lot of characters there. One thing they all had in common was their openness to talk about anything. The topics went from natural selection in the ponds to past travels and job opportunities. Definitely give this a try.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Church, that is where I go to meet people. But is up to you. You could go to the library,and meet regulars there,or like pool hall,bowling alley,whatever your into..ohalso,like walking your dog,joining a dog class.if u have a dog and like dogs,and want ot take ur dog to a class..lol


----------



## Razin (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't try anymore but the one person I did meet outside of school that I actually hung out with until she fled worked at a sandwich shop I frequented. Everything else I tried, and I tried a lot never led anywhere.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

Tinder.


----------

